# Canon 70-300L stolen in London



## e17paul (Jan 7, 2017)

My Canon 70-300L has sadly been taken from my house along with some of my long term vintage bodies and lenses. My big (for me) white is recognisable by missing paint on the underside close to the mount. There is also a Canon W-II foot fitted. When taken it was in a black soft padded Think Tank pouch - If anyone sees it advertised or otherwise for sale please let me know. 

I have the receipt, original packaging, and police have a record of the serial number. Other gear taken included my Olympus OM-10 with 50/1.4, 135/2.8, 24/2.8, Fotodiox adapter for OM to EF mount, and a couple of third party zooms,and Pentax S1 with 55/2 lens fitted. Both cameras were in original Olympus/Pentax ever-ready pouches. 

Any news will be passed onto the police in confidence - here's wishing that it happens to no-one else.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. Was your gear insured? 

With high end gear, that's pretty much a necessity, IMO. In general, standard homeowners/renters policies don't cover enough, but often your insurer will put a rider on your policy or write separate coverage.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 7, 2017)

I have specialist photo insurance. However, the theft happened during new year celebrations, by someone allowed into my home for the first time. He won't be returning, obviously.

I'm pretty sure that won't be covered by insurance under the circumstances but I will be absolutely sure before giving up. 

Paul


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 7, 2017)

e17paul said:


> I have specialist photo insurance. However, the theft happened during new year celebrations, by someone allowed into my home for the first time. He won't be returning, obviously.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that won't be covered by insurance under the circumstances but I will be absolutely sure before giving up.
> 
> Paul



I am sorry to hear that.

So you KNOW who was it??


----------



## e17paul (Jan 8, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > I have specialist photo insurance. However, the theft happened during new year celebrations, by someone allowed into my home for the first time. He won't be returning, obviously.
> ...



Yes, full police report made. But I proof will need recovery of stolen items or a confession.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 8, 2017)

Here he is


----------



## zim (Jan 8, 2017)

FFS that's awful and what really angers me with "justice" nowadays is there's probably more chance the police will arrest you now for posting his picture than solving the original crime.
Anyway rant over, hope you get everything resolved


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jan 8, 2017)

I had some gear stolen a couple of years ago - a bag containing two lenses, an expensive flash (600EX-RT) and loads of sundry bits and pieces. Six months later, long after I'd replaced the major items, I got a call from the police to say they'd caught somebody trying to sell one of my lenses, which was identified by the serial number of course. That led to finding the other lens and the flash (also serial numbered) but none of the other stuff. 

I'm telling this story just to say there's a chance of getting serial-numbered items back even after some time has passed. Good luck, hope you do.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 8, 2017)

Steve Balcombe said:


> I had some gear stolen a couple of years ago - a bag containing two lenses, an expensive flash (600EX-RT) and loads of sundry bits and pieces. Six months later, long after I'd replaced the major items, I got a call from the police to say they'd caught somebody trying to sell one of my lenses, which was identified by the serial number of course. That led to finding the other lens and the flash (also serial numbered) but none of the other stuff.
> 
> I'm telling this story just to say there's a chance of getting serial-numbered items back even after some time has passed. Good luck, hope you do.



Thanks for that encouragement, my faith in policing was restored when my car was recovered two years ago. In previous times I had experienced police stations trying to pass me around and get the crime reported elsewhere. 

I'm expected bf that the lens is safely stowed for a while before being moved on. In Truth I'm more upset by the old kit than the valuable kit, but have a better chance with the big numbered Lens.


----------



## sama (Jan 8, 2017)

I think it isn't proper to post the suspect's pic here. Did you give it to the police ?


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear. Best of luck with the insurance and recovery.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 8, 2017)

sama said:


> I think it isn't proper to post the suspect's pic here. Did you give it to the police ?



Yes and I'm hearing nothing so far. I have avoided wider audiences such as the mainstream social media


----------

